# Woman Uber Driver had to shoot passenger in her 1st month of Uber



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Then she applied 2 tourniquets, one to his arm, one to his leg.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)




----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)




----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

I LIKE this Gallo woman !
" I have twins. I can't Afford to Die. That's not an option. Sorry."


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

2 to the chest and one in the head was what I was taught in the military close quarter tactics. I’m not sure what kind of military training she had but I’m glad she’s ok.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Cdub2k said:


> 2 to the chest and one in the head was what I was taught in the military close quarter tactics. I’m not sure what kind of military training she had but I’m glad she’s ok.


3 warning shots 
Then an arm & a leg 
Likely at night.
She is good with a side arm.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

I guess with this type of thing. No need to kill as it stopped him


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Cdub2k said:


> 2 to the chest and one in the head was what I was taught in the military close quarter tactics. I’m not sure what kind of military training she had but I’m glad she’s ok.


As a civilian pistol instructor I have done CCW classes for many military people who didn't even understand anything about how to shoot a pistol.

The military apparently does not care about pistol training and has few competent trainers. A competent pistol instructor would not teach stances like these:









Lesson on amplifying muzzle flip with a low grip hold, not extending your arms, and teacupping while crossing your thumb like its a revolver,
Whatever trainer teaches this method probably has a lot of students with slide injuries on their thumbs and faces.










Lesson on amplifying muzzle rise and dramatically reducing follow-up shot speed by leaning backwards and using a teacup grip.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Cdub2k said:


> 2 to the chest and one in the head was what I was taught in the military close quarter tactics. I’m not sure what kind of military training she had but I’m glad she’s ok.


"I was like .,," and "then he was like". LMAO.
Valley Girl in Orlando.

And she FIRED WARNING SHOTS? Are you kidding me?
Who does THAT?

My warning shots are center mass.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

UberBastid said:


> "I was like .,," and "then he was like". LMAO.
> Valley Girl in Orlando.
> 
> And she FIRED WARNING SHOTS? Are you kidding me?
> ...


5 total.
First 3 in the air 
Last 2 warning shots in his arm & leg 

He Heard the last 2 .

Next one would have been Lights Out


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Actual involved person...










Actress who will play her when the rights are sold to Hollywood...








Jenette Goldstein

TAG LINE FOR MOVIE:
"All I need to know is _one_ thing. Where is he?"


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Casting for the part of the dirt bag that beat up his girlfriend is still being cast...


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Trafficat said:


> As a civilian pistol instructor I have done CCW classes for many military people who didn't even understand anything about how to shoot a pistol.
> 
> The military apparently does not care about pistol training and has few competent trainers. A competent pistol instructor would not teach stances like these:
> 
> ...


I learned a heck of a lot about shooting fire arms in my life, but not 5 minutes of handling a side arm in the army, literally more time on a mounted machine gun.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

It's going to be interesting to see how Uber handles this, given that the driver broke its "no guns" policy.

Terrible Fox News redaction, by the way. Looks like this wasn't run past an editor, or maybe the editor was taking hits from the bong in the office.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

_Tron_ said:


> Casting for the part of the dirt bag that beat up his girlfriend is still being cast...
> View attachment 649866
> 
> 
> ...


The casting is done already.


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

Cdub2k said:


> 2 to the chest and one in the head was what I was taught in the military close quarter tactics. I’m not sure what kind of military training she had but I’m glad she’s ok.


One to the chest and two to the back of the head or any part of the head.

Never attempt a head shot and do the gut shot because you will most most times on the head shot unless the perp is on the ground.

I believe she was aiming for the chest and because he was moving she got the arm and leg on both shots.

He is lucky he is not dead…


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

If only Alec Baldwin had been in the car. He would have got the dude with one shot without even trying.


----------



## Smitty in CT (Jun 18, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> ...And she FIRED WARNING SHOTS? Are you kidding me?
> Who does THAT?...


Especially with the price of ammo, nowadays!!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2021)

I believe she was under contracted driver to do this for Uber.


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

Clicked thread in surprise.

Saw "Orlando"

Then was like "oh"


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

elelegido said:


> It's going to be interesting to see how Uber handles this, given that the driver broke its "no guns" policy.


In Florida, it is illegal for then to tell drivers they cannot carry a firearm. 









It's actually part of the State constitution of Florida.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Boca Ratman said:


> In Florida, it is illegal for then to tell drivers they cannot carry a firearm.
> View attachment 649924
> 
> 
> It's actually part of the State constitution of Florida.


That's because the state government acknowledges the existence of our local super vilain and our need to protect ourselves.









Florida man found with drugs after getting trapped in port-a-potty


When a deputy arrived, a man could be heard yelling loudly. As the deputy got closer, she could hear the screams and saw a foot sticking out of the bottom of the port-a-potty.




www.wfla.com


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Back to the original story, they are charging the male passenger with battery and the driver/shooter has not been charged or arrested, meaning it's unlikely she will be given the totality of the self defense laws there's a very high likelihood of her getting off, meaning the prosecutor won't bother wasting their time.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> it's unlikely she will be given the totality of the self defense laws there's a very high likelihood of her getting off, meaning the prosecutor won't bother wasting their time.



If she's not charged, it won't be because they think she'll get off, 
it will be because they determined no crime was committed. There's a big difference..


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Cdub2k said:


> 2 to the chest and one in the head was what I was taught in the military close quarter tactics. I’m not sure what kind of military training she had but I’m glad she’s ok.


It says AFTER she shot him her training took over.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Boca Ratman said:


> If she's not charged, it won't be because they think she'll get off,
> it will be because they determined no crime was committed. There's a big difference..


You do not know much about the real way the criminal justice system works do you?

There is no doubt she shot the guy, she essentially ADMITTED to agrivated battery with a fire arm. A crime WAS committed. THIS IS THE LAW, this is what the law says. She admitted to it.

784.045 Aggravated battery.—
(1)(a) A person commits aggravated battery who, in committing battery:
1. Intentionally or knowingly causes great bodily harm, permanent disability, or permanent disfigurement; or
2. Uses a deadly weapon.



This is what the Florida law says on self defense. _*Reasonably believes*_ that's what she has to prove is that she reasonably believed herself to be in danger. There's facts and there's reasonable belief. And the people investigating the situation believed her. If they took her to trial they would have to prove that she didn't reasonably believe that she was in danger.

That's REALLY subjective bro... they have proof and a confession that she committed aggravated battery with a deadly weapon.

They have proof she committed a crime, but they accepted and believed her defense, and aren't charging her.



*Chapter 776*
JUSTIFIABLE USE OF FORCE*View Entire Chapter*
776.012 Use or threatened use of force in defense of person.—
(1) A person is justified in using or threatening to use force, except deadly force, against another when and to the extent that the person _*reasonably believes*_ that such conduct is necessary to defend himself or herself or another against the other’s imminent use of unlawful force. A person who uses or threatens to use force in accordance with this subsection does not have a duty to retreat before using or threatening to use such force.
(2) A person is justified in using or threatening to use deadly force if he or she reasonably believes that using or threatening to use such force is necessary to prevent imminent death or great bodily harm to himself or herself or another or to prevent the imminent commission of a forcible felony. A person who uses or threatens to use deadly force in accordance with this subsection does not have a duty to retreat and has the right to stand his or her ground if the person using or threatening to use the deadly force is not engaged in a criminal activity and is in a place where he or she has a right to be.


They could turn around and charge her anyway like they did with George Zimmerman. There was plenty of evidence he shot the kid but not enough evidence that he wasn't in fear of his life and he got off.


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

Boca Ratman said:


> It says AFTER she shot him her training took over.
> View attachment 649960


thanks I over looked that.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Smitty in CT said:


> Especially with the price of ammo, nowadays!!


No shit.
Trying to get ready for hunting season. 
I been trying to get 30-30 ammo for weeks.
I have kin in Missouri that I'm gonna hit up.
I can't get it AT ANY PRICE in Cali or Nevada.
WTF?


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Boca Ratman said:


> If she's not charged, it won't be because they think she'll get off,
> it will be because they determined no crime was committed. There's a big difference..


Yes, it looks like there's no crime to answer to in this case for the driver.

Apart from the legal aspect, charging at a person who is not only carrying a gun, but pointing it straight at you would seem to be a sub-optimal response.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> You do not know much about the real way the criminal justice system works do you?
> 
> There is no doubt she shot the guy, she essentially ADMITTED to agrivated battery with a fire arm. A crime WAS committed. THIS IS THE LAW, this is what the law says. She admitted to it.
> 
> ...


Steve, I have always had a lot of respect for you and your knowledge. I read your response, I've reread it and am trying to figure out what I am reading wrong here. I think maybe I be misunderstanding what you're saying here. Or maybe I wasn't clear? 

The way I read what you've stated, is, assuming what we've read about this incident to be the facts .

The driver is guilty of committing a crime, regardless of the circumstances. She shot him, therefore she committed a crime. 
They believe her story, and even though she committed a violent felony they won't charge her because, even though she's guilty, because a jury will let her go. 

Is this correct?


----------



## HPRohit (Apr 9, 2018)

There very well could be more to the story, but from what I read, it sounds like a good shoot... Sounds like this guy needed a neck tourniquet though....

I'm not quite understanding why she let them in the car in the first place instead of immediately calling the police. Reads as if the guy was violent right from the start.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> No shit.
> Trying to get ready for hunting season.
> I been trying to get 30-30 ammo for weeks.
> I have kin in Missouri that I'm gonna hit up.
> ...


The ammo makers have put that caliber on the back burner. Lately I have been seeing .50 BMG for cheaper than .30-30.

I guess the ammo makers feel .30-30 is mainly used by older generation hunters who don't fire a lot of rounds so they can just charge them all $4 per shot, that they will gladly pay to not have to buy a new rifle.

Probably they don't want to ramp up production due to the small market share, where most new guns being sold to the new generations are using semi-autos which are almost never chambered in .30-30 due to the flat nosed bullets intended for tube mags for lever guns that were popular 30+ years ago.

My .30-30 is a revolver. The good thing is that .30-30 is amenable to hand loading since .30 cal bullets are so common. With my revolver I can even load Spitzers intended for .308. If I lived in California I would definitely handload. I don't think reloading components are banned to ship to California. A Lee Hand Press Kit is an excellent way to get started at minimal cost and taking up minimal space compared to a bench press.

In NV I can order factory ammo for .30-30 online. I know California banned that. Perhaps you can enlist a friend for the cause. Sadly I will probably be out of state for the next few months.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Boca Ratman said:


> Steve, I have always had a lot of respect for you and your knowledge. I read your response, I've reread it and am trying to figure out what I am reading wrong here. I think maybe I be misunderstanding what you're saying here. Or maybe I wasn't clear?
> 
> The way I read what you've stated, is, assuming what we've read about this incident to be the facts .
> 
> ...


Essentially yes. You have a crime of using a fire arm and shooting someone, her DEFENSE is that she was in fear for her life. There's ample proof of her shooting the guy, she doesn't deny it.

That's how self defense works. They believe the justification for the use of force and are found not guilty.

Most of the time with reasonable use of force cases they choose not to indict and send them off to trial as it's a waste of time, money, effort, bad PR ect.

A huge exception to the way it normally works was the George Zimmerman trial. They charged him knowing that he had a self defense claim. The end result of the trial was an acquittal.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Trafficat said:


> I guess the ammo makers feel .30-30 is mainly used by older generation hunters who don't fire a lot of rounds so they can just charge them all $4 per shot, that they will gladly pay to not have to buy a new rifle.


Exactly.
I like my lever action saddle gun.
My eyes can't adjust to a scope, so I need iron sights ... and if target is further than I can see ... well, I shouldn't be shooting at it. Right?

I have a Henry, just like this ... but used.
It's been dropped, and drug through brush, and ... it it scarred and well worn and experienced -- just like ME.
It has killed a lot of deer, and a bear or two.










And, the person that gets it when I die will be fortunate.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Boca Ratman said:


> I think maybe I be misunderstanding what you're saying here. Or maybe I wasn't clear?
> The way I read what you've stated, is, assuming what we've read about this incident to be the facts .
> The driver is guilty of committing a crime, regardless of the circumstances. She shot him, therefore she committed a crime.


I think what he's trying to describe is called an "Affirmative Defense".
Charged with murder there are two of them (that I can think of) I am NOT an attorney -- but I slept with one once.

Charged with murder the two affirmative defenses are:
1) Insanity. "Yes I did it, but I was SO crazy I didn't know what I was doing."
and
2) Self defense. "Yes I did it, but I had to in order to protect my life or the lifes of my family."

They both start with "Yes, I did it."


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> I think what he's trying to describe is called an "Affirmative Defense".
> Charged with murder there are two of them (that I can think of) I am NOT an attorney -- but I slept with one once.
> 
> Charged with murder the two affirmative defenses are:
> ...


A great deal of the time the prosecutors don't even charge if they think the suspect has a reasonable chance of successfully pulling off that defense.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Tourniquets ????

I would have double tapped his forehead.


----------



## That Guy in Tampa (Jan 16, 2017)

Pull the trigger until there are no bullets left, then pee on yourself. Gets you off every time.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

ANT 7 said:


> Tourniquets ????
> 
> I would have double tapped his forehead.


You've never seen a neck touriniquet?


----------

